# Co-worker said that I labeled a student with a stereo type.



## Gwendela (Aug 18, 2006)

I work at the book store at the college on campus and attend classes. Today a young woman came in with what I'm guessing was her family (I didn't ask). She had a lot considering the program that she was entering and I filled her book order while two of my other co-workers got her supplies for her. My co-workers went to take her supplies to the register and asked which student it was. I replied, "It's the young Latina woman with long hair." One of my co-workers told me that I just stereotypically labeled her.




Did I? It was definitely not my intention and I'm not starting this to stir anything up.


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 18, 2006)

I don't think that was a stereotype.

(It sounds like your co-worker may be wrapped a little too tight.)


----------



## Gwendela (Aug 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* I don't think that was a stereotype.
(It sounds like your co-worker may be wrapped a little too tight.)

Ugh this guy is on my last nerve and I swear if he touches me again he's going to sing soprano. 
I wasn't super nice to him in my reply either. I said that she is Latina and if you ask her I'm sure that she is proud of it.

Thank you for replying Guenevere.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Aug 18, 2006)

You DESCRIBED her...you would have been stereotyping if you said "It's the Mexican hoochie momma gang banger over there." THAT'S stereotyping. To describe someone's features is not a stereotype.

Yeah, I agree with Guenevere...your c/w is probably wound a wee-bit too tight.


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *oobladi* Ugh this guy is on my last nerve and I swear if he touches me again he's going to sing soprano. 
I wasn't super nice to him in my reply either. I said that she is Latina and if you ask her I'm sure that she is proud of it.

Thank you for replying Guenevere.

LOL! Good for you! I wondered if it was a dill-weed that said it!


----------



## Annia (Aug 18, 2006)

It's becoming more common nowadays that it's a no-no to describe people as their nationality.. I find it silly. It's a good way to describe some one rather than generalizing them as exotic or something.

And I agree with what Venusgoddess said.


----------



## Gwendela (Aug 18, 2006)

See I think he actually thought that I should have referred to her as Mexican but he doesn't understand that she may not have been of Mexican ancestry. This guy is a total tool! He keeps talking about how intelligent he is. Welll IMHO if someone has to keep saying they're so intelligent they usually aren't.


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *oobladi* See I think he actually thought that I should have referred to her as Mexican but he doesn't understand that she may not have been of Mexican ancestry. This guy is a total tool! He keeps talking about how intelligent he is. Welll IMHO if someone has to keep saying they're so intelligent they usually aren't. There you go then! You have nothing to worry about except the ignoramus you work with! LOL!


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *oobladi* See I think he actually thought that I should have referred to her as Mexican but he doesn't understand that she may not have been of Mexican ancestry. This guy is a total tool! He keeps talking about how intelligent he is. Welll IMHO if someone has to keep saying they're so intelligent they usually aren't. you are right, you cant call someone mexican just because shes hispanic. I think you said the right thing.


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *oobladi* See I think he actually thought that I should have referred to her as Mexican but he doesn't understand that she may not have been of Mexican ancestry. This guy is a total tool! He keeps talking about how intelligent he is. Welll IMHO if someone has to keep saying they're so intelligent they usually aren't. I am 100% with you oobladi.
I am Latina and I really get upset when they think I'm Mexican. It’s really hard. If someone hears me talking Spanish then I'm a Mexican? (No offence) but this is most ridiculous thing ever. I think you also did the right thing. You would be surprised on HOW ignorant people are.


----------



## Gwendela (Aug 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* you are right, you cant call someone mexican just because shes hispanic. I think you said the right thing. Thank you.

Originally Posted by *Teresamachado* I am 100% with you oobladi.
I am Latina and I really get upset when they think I'm Mexican. Itâ€™s really hard. If someone hears me talking Spanish then I'm a Mexican? (No offence) but this is most ridiculous thing ever. I think you also did the right thing. You would be surprised on HOW ignorant people are.

Teresa that's exactly why I said Latina but honestly the words were out of my mouth really before I could think. We were so insanely busy at the time and I couldn't remember the color of her shirt to direct them that way plus there were so many young ladies up there. This young woman was absolutely beautiful and you could tell that her parents were proud of her. I know that she had a fun afternoon looking at all of the fun supplies she received for her class.


----------



## luxotika (Aug 19, 2006)

I would have to agree with everyone else, and say that it was NOT a stereotype. Typically, I think that stereotypes are meant to be derrogatory, such as, "That anorexic blonde ugly woman" would be one. You were merely describing her. Your co-worker sounds like he is trying to pick on you because you are a better worker than him. Tell him to get bent!


----------



## Gwendela (Aug 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* I would have to agree with everyone else, and say that it was NOT a stereotype. Typically, I think that stereotypes are meant to be derrogatory, such as, "That anorexic blonde ugly woman" would be one. You were merely describing her. Your co-worker sounds like he is trying to pick on you because you are a better worker than him. Tell him to get bent! I should start another thread about my co-worker. I think I will.


----------



## luxotika (Aug 19, 2006)

That sounds like a good idea. Talking about it might make you feel better!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 19, 2006)

I don't think you stereotyped her! Angela put it best with that one! I know I'm half Puerto Rican, and I dare not be called Mexican. Lots of hispanic races don't care to be confused! You couldn't assume what specific nationality she was, so you didn't! Is this the same idiot from the other post? He needs to be taken out back and beaten w/ a 2x4! LMAO! j/k!


----------



## Gwendela (Aug 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* I don't think you stereotyped her! Angela put it best with that one! I know I'm half Puerto Rican, and I dare not be called Mexican. Lots of hispanic races don't care to be confused! You couldn't assume what specific nationality she was, so you didn't! Is this the same idiot from the other post? He needs to be taken out back and beaten w/ a 2x4! LMAO! j/k! Yes I figued Latina was a way of identifying this young woman since I didn't want to offend her. 
Yes it's the same guy. Evidentally he was pestering one of my female co-workers over the summer and I must be the fresh meat but he never touched her. Lucky her.


----------



## LVA (Aug 19, 2006)

i don't think that was stereo typing :icon_scratching: ... ppl refer to me as asian .... (which i am) and confuse me w/japanese chinese .... etc ... and ask me if i speak all of the asian languages ... and i'm constantly telling them ... asian is not a language ...


----------



## Kaede (Aug 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* i don't think that was stereo typing :icon_scratching: ... ppl refer to me as asian .... (which i am) and confuse me w/japanese chinese .... etc ... and ask me if i speak all of the asian languages ... and i'm constantly telling them ... asian is not a language ...



at that. I totally relate. People always think I'm either Chinese or Korean, which is fine, but kind of annoying after your whole life.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Aug 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Annia* It's becoming more common nowadays that it's a no-no to describe people as their nationality.. I find it silly. It's a good way to describe some one rather than generalizing them as exotic or something. I totally agree. it is silly. I am Polish and I really dont mind if people describing me as "polish girl" or "eastern european girl" (it definitely describes me better than "girl with dark hair" for example). I don't see how calling somebody Latina would be stereotyping.


----------



## sm91396 (Aug 23, 2006)

some coworkers are so ridiculous. you did the right thing, next time he starts riding your butt, tell him to bugger off and mind his own.


----------



## Nox (Aug 27, 2006)

Gwena, it seems to me like the guy was just trying to start something. Good for you for not taking the bait. I think you conducted yourself very professionally when referring to this lady. No "stereotyping" occured IMHO.


----------



## monniej (Aug 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *oobladi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif if someone has to keep saying they're so intelligent they usually aren't. here, here!!!


----------

